# Zucchini Plant Dying - Yellow Leaves



## WhiteWillow (Feb 12, 2009)

I have four zucchini plants in a raised bed garden. One plant (picture attached) is obviously dying. The leaves are very yellow in color and wilting. The lower leaves are now turning brown and dying. I noticed today that another plant is in the very beginning stages of this. The very tip of two leaves are turning that yellow color. I added fertilizer two days ago thinking that it may be a nitrogen deficiency. I would just like to prevent losing all of the zucchini if possible. Any ideas?


----------



## WhiteWillow (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## WhiteWillow (Feb 12, 2009)

Is the picture showing up? Its not for me.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Are all the plants that look bad you gave the fertilizer too ?? Makes me wonder if they somehow got burned from it...Did they need fertilzed ?? check for bugs..?? They will attack a weak plant. Let us know...


----------



## WhiteWillow (Feb 12, 2009)

No. It is just that one plant that has the yellow leaves. The fertilizer has not yet had a positive or negative effect.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I would guess borers....


----------



## WhiteWillow (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

I believe there is a bacterial wilt that looks like that. Cucumber beetles are a vector. But I may be confused.


----------



## WhiteWillow (Feb 12, 2009)

OK. Googling now. Thanks!


----------



## braidsandboots (Jan 7, 2010)

I had an entire zuke go totally yellow like that as well. No borers, no noticeable sign of anything wrong. It was the only one out of a long row. Who knows?


----------



## HollyHocks (May 17, 2010)

I lost 3 out of 4 2 year old rhubarb plants to some kind of 'yellowing' disease.. I suspect rust fungus because we have hollyhocks all over the property. All but one died within 2 weeks.


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

my guess might be squash bugs. Look underneath the leaves for egg clusters and or the bugs or larvae themselves. Look under all the leaves. The larvea look like spiders


----------

